

Ask HN: UC Berkeley EECS experience? - asselinpaul

How is it?
======
rdin
That is a very open ended question and it depends on what you want to get out
of it. Are you particularly looking to study EE, CE, CS, or a mix of them all?

The major can be very broad and if you don't know what you'd like to
specialize in, then I suggest looking at the core classes (
[http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/Programs/Notes/section2.shtml#2...](http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/Programs/Notes/section2.shtml#2.5)
) to gain a lot of diverse knowledge.

The program is good, whatever your future plans after undergrad may be. A lot
of undergrads participate in research with GSIs and professors to see if they
would be a good fit for grad school; also, a lot of undergrads do summer
internships to help them with their industry careers afterwards.

The support network is good and you are assigned two advisors; a class advisor
(to help plan with courses, units, graduating on time, etc) and a professor
who will give you more high-level advice. In addition, though people in the
program are bright and "competitive," there are plenty of opportunities to get
help and collaborate. You are also often paired up with other classmates to
work on projects so that you participate in teamwork.

I finished in 2008 and my only regrets are:

\- Not planning my courses more carefully

\- Not doing more over summers

Hope this helps.

~~~
asselinpaul
Thanks for the answer, it would be for CS mainly.

Is the class size a problem and is it hard to get a seat for some of them?

